

Books for experienced software developers? - reinviting

Are there any good books aimed towards experienced software developers? I&#x27;ve read through all the classic books on code quality, architecture, unit testing, domain driven design, etc. I find most of these books explain what should be common sense, I yearn for a book that goes deeper than &quot;Don&#x27;t Repeat Yourself, Write your tests first!, Isolate your dependencies and inject them! Use Composition rather than Inheritance!&quot;.<p>What I&#x27;m looking for is a book that offers a deeper perspective, or reveal new ways to apply core knowledge to build higher quality software. Something for a developer who is already competent and experienced.
======
a3n
On physical design:

Large Scale C++ Software Design, John Lakos.
[http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&tn=large...](http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&tn=large+scale+c%2B%2B+software+design)

------
Turing_Machine
Have you read Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs?

~~~
reinviting
Yes. It's one of the classics, if not THE classic. Good book, but again
there's nothing really novel in there for an experienced developer.

